# Monroe



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool shot. Looks like a painting.


----------



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice shot. Like the slow shutter speed to blur the water.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 That is a great picture. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You could sell that!


----------

